# sssscat deterrent?



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the ssscat deterrent products? I've not really heard anyone mention them on this forum so I was wondering if anyone had any input about them (range, how long a canister lasts, effectiveness with cats, etc)?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## GrimalkinTheCheetoh (Sep 28, 2010)

I used them to train my Cheetoh what areas are off limits. It works! They get completely harmless negative reinforcement that isn't associated with their people so they don't get skittish around you.

The range of it is about 4 feet. I bought mine over a year ago and the canisters are still working. You'll spray yourself when you forget where they are more than the cat will get sprayed. 

Not having to punish the cat and get yourself associated with the negative reinforcement makes them worth their weight in gold. The fact that they operate when you're not around is a nice bonus.

I definitely recommend them.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i was contemplating this but concerned about what exactly was in those cans..


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Grimalkin,
Thanks for the input, that's very helpful. Does it work at an angle? For example, if the thingy is facing out on the counter and the cat jumps up from the side, will it pick up the movement? Is it 180degrees? Less? Hopefully my question make sense, I don't know how to word it any more clearly.
Littlesushi,
I did a little more research and according to their website, the gas contained inside is called HFC134a. It is used as a refridgerant but it sounds like it can cause climate change in large amounts and legislation has been passed in locations to keep it from being used in cars and appliances. It is legal to buy it in small amounts like compressed air cans used to clean keyboards or whatever else you need it for. Wikipedia says it's not dangerous unless it's sprayed in high temperatures (above 400 degrees) where it starts to break down and can become toxic. It's not toxic on skin but if it's sprayed continuously there is a danger of frostbite. Also, if it's sprayed upside down, it comes out as the coolant. Here's a link to the wikipedia article.
1,1,1,2-Tetrafluoroethane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Obviously, by no means total truth (I don't particularly trust wikipedia) but a nice place for some quick research.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My cats were bad kitchen conter jumpers and the Ssscat! pretty much discouraged them from that. My can lasted about a year, and haven't bought a replacement as the cats rarely jump up now. It helps also if there's never any food on the counters that they might like.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

catloverami - 
Thank you for the recommendation. I think I'm going to give them a try. My cats don't really eat people food they just like to see what's going. Can't be left out of anything! 
Did anyone have any issues with defective products? There were a ton of reviews of it on Amazon and the majority of the negative ones said the sprayer didn't work out of the box/after a short time and also that they weren't sensitive enough to movement (like cat sitting next to it and it not going off)
Thanks again for the comments, guys.


----------



## GrimalkinTheCheetoh (Sep 28, 2010)

Julz said:


> Grimalkin,
> Thanks for the input, that's very helpful. Does it work at an angle? For example, if the thingy is facing out on the counter and the cat jumps up from the side, will it pick up the movement? Is it 180degrees? Less? Hopefully my question make sense, I don't know how to word it any more clearly.
> Littlesushi,
> I did a little more research and according to their website, the gas contained inside is called HFC134a. It is used as a refridgerant but it sounds like it can cause climate change in large amounts and legislation has been passed in locations to keep it from being used in cars and appliances. It is legal to buy it in small amounts like compressed air cans used to clean keyboards or whatever else you need it for. Wikipedia says it's not dangerous unless it's sprayed in high temperatures (above 400 degrees) where it starts to break down and can become toxic. It's not toxic on skin but if it's sprayed continuously there is a danger of frostbite. Also, if it's sprayed upside down, it comes out as the coolant. Here's a link to the wikipedia article.
> ...


Sorry for the delayed response, They don't really work at an angle. If you were using it on a counter top, you'd have to point it at the area you would expect the cat to jump up into. To get the most coverage on a counter, it's best to place them facing longitudinally down the counter, about half way between the edge and the wall.

I didn't have any problems with defects, but it sounds to me like people didn't read the instructions and follow them. They're very specific on where to place them, how to turn them on and how long to leave them alone to "calibrate" to their area. If you follow the instructions, they work great. 

They can last a long time since it only takes a few times of the cat getting a facefull of air until they quit going where you don't want them. Then you can turn it off and store it and break it out again later if the cat starts going back into that area again. You don't have to leave it in a certain place long term. Good thing too because they're not all that cheap. Well worth the investment though.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Ssscat is good also if you don't like your cat in bed with you, but it keeps scratching at your door.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

@catloverami - WHY wouldn't you want your cat in bed with you? 

As for the Sssscat - I was thinking of trying this out at my front door - Mimi is always RIGHT THERE when I come home and I'm always really careful to squat down and push her away the second I crack open the door - but I'm afraid one day something could happen to distract me and out she will go ... Has anyone used it at the entrance to the home? I'm assuming I will have to step OVER where it would spray when I come and go, and that's fine because it's more important that I train her to stay away from the door.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

@princessbear
Wouldn't the swinging of the door open trigger the motion sensor? I would just use whatever discipline method you have (spray bottle, can of coins, air duster) every time the door opens, whether it's you or not, when you see a little nose at the door. I did that in my last apartment and after a couple weeks they wouldn't come near the door until it was closed and I was taking my shoes off. Not having as much luck in my new apartment but I keep forgetting to take the duster with me when I leave.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Oh Julz, you are right! I didn't think of that ! The only way around that would be to put the Sssscat a couple of feet from the door which means we don't have as much room to play. 

I don't do spray bottles with my cats as a training tool, but I can keep a can of coins outside the door ... that's a great idea! Thank you (and thank you for saving me the money I would otherwise have spent and found I wasted).


----------



## CrazyCalicoCats (Dec 4, 2011)

Julz said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the ssscat deterrent products? I've not really heard anyone mention them on this forum so I was wondering if anyone had any input about them (range, how long a canister lasts, effectiveness with cats, etc)?
> Thanks in advance!


OMG I was watching the videos about ssscat! they are so funny but I feel a bit bad about the cats freaking out!

We're thinking of getting something like this to keep them from our poisonous plants!

I don't like the idea that it is not good for the environment though...wishing for a safe alternative at this point.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

That stuff sounds dangerous. I will not be buying one. I have birds and am not willing to take any chances- the way I figure it is if it is bad for the environment it is bad for the birds who have sensitive resporatory systems. And if it's bad for birds it cant be good for cats- or people for that matter. /shrug. The keyboard cleaner stuff is really dangerous unless well vented and if it is essentially the same gas then I cannot see how it would magically be safer.


----------



## WhisperingWind56 (Oct 12, 2011)

I use the Mini Scarecrow, sometimes called the Contech StayAway. It uses compressed air (completely non-toxic and is not dangerous), but the best feature is that it also uses sound, a piercing whining sound an instant before the spray goes off. The cats very quickly learn to associate this whine with the startling spray, and after a few sprays, you can turn the compressed air off, preserving the can. It's an excellent product that I highly recommend.


----------



## WhisperingWind56 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just an addendum: I'm sure there is some kind of chemical to activate the spray, but my point was that it only takes a few instances for the cats to associate the sound with the spray, therefore allowing the spray to be turned off. I've never noticed any adverse effects on my cats or on my birds.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

That is interesting. I will have to check that product out!


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm confused where the dangerous part comes from. Canned dusters aren't dangerous in small amounts. If you empty can after can after can of them then it might affect the ozone but it would have to be a large amount. From what I read the only time unhealthy chemicals are released is at high temperatures. So as long as you're not spraying into a hot oven it shouldn't be an issue. I'm willing to bet, also, that the compressed air in the Contech Stayaway is probably the same material that's in the Ssscat as they are essentially the same product.

Actually, I'm finding it interesting that I can't find it listed what material is in the canisters, just that it's "compressed air" in quotes no less. Sounds a little fishy to me.


----------

